

How The City Of Washington Responds To The Government Shutdown - chmars
http://blog.uber.com/2013/10/11/governmentshutdown/

======
paulwithap
So we've learned not to hire Uber to do graphing.

------
morgante
I'm surprised that there isn't a larger drop, and especially surprised that
some neighborhoods have actually seen increased traffic.

Anyone have an explanation for that?

------
rayiner
The "City of Washington" ceased to exist in 1871 when it and Georgetown were
consolidated into the District of Columbia.

~~~
dm2
Inspired me to finally look up why it's called District of Columbia.

[http://askville.amazon.com/Washington-DC-called-District-
Col...](http://askville.amazon.com/Washington-DC-called-District-
Columbia/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=3651533)

------
peterwwillis
The cabbie I had last night explained it to me. All the staffers left town to
visit family until the next day Congress could do something, which I think is
Tuesday.

